# The perfect breeder for me *UPDATE* oh boy...



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I always look in the pet section of the newspaper to see if I happen to come across a chi that I just have to have! :wink: I was looking online tonight and I found one that lives nearby, and here are some things she says in her ad:

All of our puppies are socialized, registered, pedigreed...we don't ever sell our puppies before 10 weeks of age, and we try to have them well on their way as far as litter box training goes. While there is no such thing as a "tea-cup" our puppies are quite petite

The puppies are $650 and up and the pics are just the cutest thing ever. Here's one pic:









If I wasn't going to college in the fall I would snatch one up!!

edit: The only thing is, most of her chis get to be like 2 lbs full grown. I wouldn't want one _that_ small!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is baby is so cute!!
I actually found a breeder in my area last night while I was looking on puppyfind.com. I'm so happy because they've listed the same things (no such things as "teacups") and they aren't crazy expensive. When we are ready for another, I know where I'm going! :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I've found a great breeder who mostly breeds merles, where I am pretty sure I will get my next chi from (sometime next year!). If I don't get a merle, I am going to get another chi from Rylie's breeder


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm having the hardest time finding a good breeder in Illinois!! And on puppyfind.com, all the inexpensive ones are in Texas, lol.
If you come across any IL breeders on puppyfind, let me know! Cuz I haven't found any  And Carl really wants a baby sister.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I have found a couple of good breeders in Texas as well... I have a friend who lives on in San Antonio, so I may have to make a puppy/friend visit next year sometime :lol: 

We have a few good breeders in Florida, but there are so many who charge $1500+ for a chi... which I could never justify paying.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Guinness' breeder was from Texas. She was the best, though. I might actually get my next one from her. :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It's so hard to find a breeder who is good. That is why I would really consider getting another from Rylie's breeder- I had such a great experience with them!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is how I am. I like going back to people who I know are great and have happy & healthy puppies. 

Guinness has THE greatest personality and loves everyone. He greets everyone with licks & tail wags.  I would never hestitate to purchase another baby from Guinness' breeder.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

You forgot to mention that Guinness is gorgeous  

I agree- I am so happy with Rylie- I couldn't ask for a better puppy.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, yeah. He is gorgeous!!  I am so thankful for Kari (Cookie~Lola) because she found him for me. 

The best thing about him... he won over my fiancee in like 5 minutes. It took me months to convince him we should get another Chihuahua and it just took Guinness 5 minutes to steal his heart! :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I remember begging my fiancee for Rylie (early Xmas present...hehe). We got her in November, and I called him at his work to tell him that I found the perfect puppy. I was looking for a blue female, and she was blue and fawn. We had planned on getting a puppy in summer 2006... but I got really lucky!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Kari found Guinness for me one night & the next day I REALLY begged my fiancee for him. He finally gave in. I am so lucky because the breeder told me that right after she got my email that someone had contacted her ready to put a deposit on him that second without even seeing him. I was so thankful that she didn't do that to me.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

The puppies on puppyfind seem to go really fast. You got so lucky! 

Rylie's sister was completely blue... but someone had already bought her. I am so happy, because I would have ended up with her instead of Rylie if she was still available!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I want a blue Chi sooooooo badly. The breeder that I posted about previously in this post actually has one available right now for like $650. She is soooooo cute. I want her so bad but I know I'd have an ex-fiancee if I were to go & get her. :roll:  One day I'll have a blue baby. 

My fiancee should be happy, though. I had wanted a blue Great Dane previously and then fell in love with the blue Chi's. I think that a Chi would be a better fit for us. I'm not all about the HUGE poop! :lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie's breeder is having a litter in April, actually. They usually have blues... and their prices are great!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't tempt me! :wink: I would be divorced, thanks Jessie! (I'm getting married in May! :wink: )

This is the girl I'm in love with: http://www.puppyfind.com/view_listi...page%3D1&sid=71bd8ef14fb2d9222e6da82a5333330f


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is gorgeous! But yep, my breeder charges only $500 for males (a little more for females)... and they are adorable!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is such a good price! You are so lucky to have found such a great breeder who doesn't charge the crazy amount of money for Chihuahua's. I can't stand people like that. :roll: 

I don't actually think I'd get a third Chi. I love how well my two get along together and I'd be afraid that a third would throw off the balance or would give them the pack mentality.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't want a third for a while... not until next year at least. My "current" three get along great- it took Rylie a good week or so to warm up to Roxi, though.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Well that is good. I would LOVE to have another Chi. My dream is a blue & I will own one someday. :wink: 

I just hope that when my fiancee & I buy a house that it's large enough for my small zoo that I want to get! It'll consist of all Chihuahua's, though! :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I have no desire to own any other dog breeds. My fiancee wants a boxer or a boston terrier, but I would rather chis!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

My fiancee has actually resigned to the fact that all we'll ever own is Chi's! I was going to buy him a Toy Poodle for Christmas but right before I put the deposit down he found out and told me "NO"! That's when I got to get Guinness!  

He's wanted a Golden Retriever forever so I may someday buy him one of those but only if he really wants it.

I actually really want to foster for our small breed rescue in town (www.sbret.com). They are a great rescue and I know that they could save many more dogs if they had more foster homes. I just hope that when I do, I don't get too attached. :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It is really hard to not get attached. I am so attached to Roxi right now... and I wish that I wasn't. I don't know how people can give up their dogs for silly reasons (getting too big, having kids, etc) because I could NEVER give up my pets. 

I really don't want a big dog. I know that Lilly (my parents old dalmatian) was a terror as a puppy. We had to redo the bathroom because of her. 

Little dogs can't do nearly as much damage.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That's true. My little guys have never given me any problems (knock on wood!).

My parents Rhodesian ate their linoleum floor and they had to re-do their WHOLE kitchen. It was horrible. 

I just hope that I could foster because I would KNOW that they'd be going to an amazing home to a person that's well qualified and really wants them.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That would be great if you could foster. When I am older and have a house, I really want to foster or have a chihuahua rescue. It is so great to know that you helped save the lives of pets who are helpless.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah a Chihuahua rescue would be awesome!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

There have been so many homeless chis turning up lately. 

Oh yeah, my bosses girlfriend had a chihuahua who she wanted to get rid of (he was 2)... and he ironically "got loose" on the highway 2 months ago. My boss was like "he was a bad dog anyway." It really made me mad...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohhhh this is killing me!! I emailed the breeder just to ask if she ever has "older" puppies available. 
And she emailed me back and said:

Thank you!!! We love to hear people enjoy our dogs!!! I do have 3 brothers and they will be about 4.5 lbs. full grown and they're about 95% as far as litter box training goes. When our pups go into therapy programs we don't send them until fully trained. These guys are approx. 4 months old, current on all shots & wormings and Vet. checked as well. Unfortunatly the director of the program is going to hold off on small dogs untill fall. They have more of a calling for large breeds that can actually help with everyday tasks. In the fall they're going to start a "companion animal" program for elderly folks that live alone. Chi's make for such good company. I would let these guys for for $500.00 each and they still come with their registration papers I just ask that they not be bred. I'm 15 west of Gurnee and my add for these guys will start Thurs. & I've placed pretty much everyone else. The response to the add was incredible. Thanks again. Please feel free to call (***)587-2887 for further info. 

That's sooo perfect. A 4-month old, almost completely potty-trained (Carl isn't even 100% potty trained lol!) It would only get to like 4-5 lbs (PERFECT) and they're $500!! 
I wasn't even looking for another one right now, especially because I'm going to college next year and my mom and sister will be watching Carl until I get my own apartment. But then Carl would have a playmate...and I wouldn't feel so bad about leaving him when I go to college. He would have someone to keep him company...ahhh! 
The only thing is I kind of wanted a girl puppy, but this sounds perfect!
I told my mom and she was like "I know how to get to their house..." and I'm like "It would be crazy to get another puppy...but then Carl would have a playmate..." and I asked the lady to send me some pics to help convince my mom, lol. 

Are two dogs much harder than one? I just feel bad for Carl when we're gone at work and can't give him the attention he deserves. So wouldn't another puppy be a good idea? 

Help!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That's so exciting Katie! I hope you can convince your Mom. I found that having two Chi's was much better than having one. Diesel seems a lot happier and is a lot more active now that we have Guinness. They LOVE playing together and are always together. 

It's a great plus that they are 95% litter box trained. Guinness came home pretty much fully pee pad trained, it makes things so much easier when the breeders help out with that. I don't think I would have gotten Guinness if his breeder had not started this for us. I think they need to be trained as early as possible. 

I wanted a girl when I got Guinness but my fiancee would only let me get a boy so if I was getting a dog I was getting a boy. I am glad that I got Guinness, he's awesome & I love him to death. I'm definitely getting a girl someday. Maybe you could do the same. 

Good luck & post some pics!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree- 2 are better than 1! Madison and Rylie love being with each other, and when I have to leave them home alone, they have someone to be with.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I know my older brother is going to think I'm crazy if I get another dog, lol.
But like you said, Carl would have someone to be with when we're gone. That's a big plus.

And then he just ran by with a sock in his mouth and I spent 10 minutes chasing him down, lol. Making me think- am I crazy for wanting another so soon? :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I've learned you can't worry about what other people think when it comes to animals. We've had Guinness since January 14th and I just took him to meet my parents yesterday. They had no clue about him until yesterday. We were worried about what they'd say and think but I didn't care in the end. They were actually really good about it. They had three dogs at one time (three big dogs) so they can't really talk! :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I finally told my mom about Rylie a couple of weeks ago... and she surprisingly didn't care. I also told her that I was considering keeping Roxi, and she didn't care as well. Even if she cared, it wouldn't bother me- they are my dogs, and my fiancee and I are financially responsible for them. 

I agree- you can't care about what other people think. There are a ton of people who have more than 1 dog... and they are chis- they are tiny!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think as long as they are taken care of that other people really shouldn't care how many pets you have. :wink:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

At first I was wondering if I should wait. Carl's only 7 months old, plus I really wanted a girl chi for my second pup.
But I emailed this lady asking if she ever sold older puppies, and she emails me back saying she has three pups available. Perfect age, almost trained, excellent genes, lifetime guarantee against genetic diseases :shock: 
Right now I'm going back and forth thinking- two puppies, am I crazy? Carl isn't exactly your most well-behaved dog, what if the little guy picks up on his bad habits? Taking two dogs on a walk? Double the trouble?
And then the other part of me is saying this is perfect. Carl is terrified of other dogs, but a little guy would be less intimidating, and it would (hopefully) break Carl out of his shell and give him more confidence. Carl would have a constant playmate and companion. When I leave for college I won't worry about him being lonely. When we're working all day I won't feel guilty about him not getting enough attention.
I would have to convince my mom...and then I would feel guilty about making her watch TWO dogs while I'm at college...but would it be easier because they would play with each other and wear each other out...ahhhhh!

I basically have before Thursday to decide though...that's very soon! But she's putting the ad in the paper on Thursday and she says they go SUPER fast once the ad is in the paper...

:?:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Unless you have like 40 cats :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

lol yeah that's a little much...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison was 7 months old when we got Rylie... and they got along great! I think that it is the perfect age to add another to the mix... because they bond so well when they are younger. 

Where are you living when you go to college? I was gonna say- maybe you could get an apartment that allows pets. I am in college, and my fiancee and I have our own apartment.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

How do you do college and everything with that many dogs? I didn't mean that to sound judgmental if it did. Jayson and I are considering getting Junie a friend and I just feel overwhelmed by the idea. I want another eventually but I just don't know how to balance it all...does that make sense?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

you all are making me jealous :wink: i want another so bad...someone come talk my bf into the idea! i would love to have two, i think it would def help carl in a good way. he will have someone to play with and burn energy, it may also help him be more social. did you get pics? 

i say....def go for it! :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

*Andrea* said:


> How do you do college and everything with that many dogs? I didn't mean that to sound judgmental if it did. Jayson and I are considering getting Junie a friend and I just feel overwhelmed by the idea. I want another eventually but I just don't know how to balance it all...does that make sense?


I live with my fiancee... and we have no other pets (well, he has a lizard). Rylie and Madison are our only dogs- Roxi is a foster. I rescued her, and I am trying to find her a home. Having 2 or even 3 chihuahuas isn't hard at all. One of us is usually home at all times. Courtney has 3 dogs as well, and she is in college.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i also have a cat, and huge fish tank, and a bearded dragon (my bf's) and we are in college two. its not hard, and i take care of rocky and wiggity (cat) on my own. :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My fiancee is setting up an aquarium- a 60 gallon tank. We put together the stand last night... uck. I think he is going to do salt water. It is actually easy to take care of our pets


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah ours is 56 gallons. we have a "brackish" water tank with cichlids only (they are really mean fish!). there is also live rock in there with crushed coral on the bottom. its a nice tank, there are really cool looking cichlids too, we go to a special store to get them though.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

If he doesn't do a saltwater tank, he is going to do a cichlid tank as well. 

Are they really dirty? I heard from someone that cichlids are dirty fish, but the person who told me that wasn't the cleanest person.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

It's actually easy for my fiancee & I because he works during the day and I work at night. I go to school during the day but only for a few hours so I'm home in the morning and then back around noon for a few hours. After I go to work the dogs are home for a few hours by themselves and then my fiancee gets home. 

I'm a little nervous about leaving them home alone this summer when I go my internship during the day but that's why I got Guinness in January. I wanted him to be old enough to be left home alone with Diesel and not need constant attention. 

I think getting the puppy now would give you the time to train him & get more aquainted with Carl before you leave for college. How far away is college? Will you be visiting? There's no chance of taking them with you?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

And Tiffany, we really need to convince your boyfriend to allow you get adopt Roxi. Rocky & Roxi would be a great pair! And, she's doing well with her potty pad training! (I've heard)


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

no, if you use crushed coral and live rock its stays really clean on its own. you just have to do regular water changes and clean the glass, but some how the crushed coral stays so clean, no poop really and we have 3 fish right now ( the big one killed the others :roll: ) we have ones called demosani (sp?) they are bright blue and black stripes, awesome looking. the live rock has snails too which keep it clean. :wink: :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Courtney said:


> And Rocky, we really need to convince your boyfriend to allow you get adopt Roxi. Rocky & Roxi would be a great pair! And, she's doing well with her potty pad training! (I've heard)



i know...its our 3 year anniversary tomorrow and instead of a ring i told him let me have a dog. but he wasnt convinced :roll: guys! :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Start crying, it worked for me! :wink:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: i think in summer when schools out i will have more time anyways. i am just going to beg until then. then its going to shock him when i just bring one home :lol: :wave: i want a girl, blue or merle!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

There's no hope of taking him (them!) to college with me the first and second year because freshmen and sophomores are required to live in dorms. But after that my plan is to get an apartment down there that allows pets. 
But I figure I'll be home on some weekends (at least two times a month) plus I'll be home a month for Christmas and a week for spring break...plus all summer...

My mom says no, but I keep quoting you guys, saying "It would help him be more social and he would have a playmate and someone to keep him company..." lol! Plus Carl's been really good tonight- I guess he's sucking up too! My mom said to ask my brother what he thinks. He would think I'm insane. He thought I was crazy for getting Carl (but it's not like I was looking for a dog, my neighbor's dog had puppies!) but he warmed up to Carl quickly. I said if I got another dog I would just bring it home and surprise my brother, lol. (My bro lives in Chicago so we only see him some weekends anyways)

Now I really want the little guy...my sister and I are already thinking of names, lol, oh no! But I have to admit, I don't see it happening...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Well maybe when the pictures come, your Mom will fall in love. :? I hope that you are able to get another dog, it's always fun & exciting and it would be good for Carl. 

Good luck & keep us posted! :wink:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I googled "owning two dogs" and here's something I found:

_An easy way to provide your pet with the stimulation, exercise and company it needs is to obtain a second dog. As a behaviorist, I have often found that adding a second pet can magically solve numerous pet dilemmas. When I suggest this as a solution, the common response is “Two dogs! Are you kidding? I have enough trouble with one!” These same people call back a month or two later, and rave about how wonderful it is having two playful buddies in the house, instead of one demanding troublemaker.
Two dogs require more food and they produce more stool to pick up. However, they keep each other company and are usually so busy playing that they have no time to create problems. It’s a pleasure to watch their antics and you will feel less guilty about leaving them “alone.” _

Now I just have to email that little excerpt to my mom...and cross my fingers!! :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Couldn't have said it better myself. Great job!! I've read somewhere that Chi's love each other. I'll have to find that for you and you can let her know that as well.

It's not like you are asking for a Great Dane! :wink:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I showed my mom that little paragraph and she said "sigh, see what your brother thinks"
I know he's going to think it's a crazy idea. 

Oh and another bonus to getting a puppy is how Carl hates to be alone. He cries if he can't be by us. When my mom gets home from work around 2 she has to go to the basement to her office and keep working, and Carl stays upstairs by himself. And gets into trouble, like chewing up his potty pads, or whining because he doesn't like to be alone. Ta-da, a new baby would keep him company!! :wink: 

But then I think about how we just got over the teething phase...and this new puppy would just be getting into the teething phase...*shudder*


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

when we move I'll probably end up with a chi an a boston terrier. I love Boston's just as much as chi's. I know this sounds hard to beleive but Bostons are to me just as wonderfull as chis.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Neither of my babies have had a horrible teething phase. Maybe this baby would not be a bad teether!  

How come your brother gets to make the decision when he doesn't live in the house?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Courtney said:


> How come your brother gets to make the decision when he doesn't live in the house?


Thank you!! Finally someone with some sense. Perhaps you'd like to talk to my mom? :wink:
Then again, my brother said getting a puppy (Carl) was a bad idea, and look what happened there! 8) 
I'll talk to my mom and see if she's truly okay with looking after two dogs. If she really really isn't, it wouldn't be fair to her to have to raise two dogs...

Do you like having two boys Courtney? Because I always said I would get a little girl next to be able to dress her up and buy cute pink things...but now that I think about it, I probably wouldn't even dress her up that much...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I wanted a little girl to dress up and buy pink harnesses and collars. But, I got Guinness and I still buy cute collars & cute shirts. You can dress up any dog... boy or girl! :wink: 

I really love having both of my boys. We have three dogs, 2 Chi's & a Cocker. Our Cocker & Diesel didn't really play much together and that's why I wanted to get Guinness. Since we've gotten Guinness Diesel is such a different dog. He loves cuddling with my fiancee & I but he also likes his alone time with Guinness. They love playing together. 

I'll be getting a girl eventually. Maybe you could look at it that way. :wink:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

This is true...

But would I be crazy for having two pups that are only a little over 3 months apart in age? Courtney, how old are Guinness and Diesel?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel is 11 months & Guinness is 5 months.
Diesel was only 8 months when we got Guinness and he did great! He didn't like sharing his parents during the first few days but today they are the best of friends. They are laying in their bed together right now!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohhh I want this puppy...keep your fingers crossed that I can convince my mom!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Just let her know what all of us have said and make sure to do your research (I know you are) and hopefully she'll let you get another baby.

Another thing I'd tell her is that you could train & allow the baby to grow up before you leave for college! :wink: 

Good luck!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

The "baby" would be 8-9 months old when I go to college, and Carl would be 12 months. 
That's it, I'm not going to college. :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

But that's better than getting one that would only be a few months old when you leave for college. Diesel at 8-9 months was actually very mature and we were able to leave him alone in the house.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl isn't 100% reliable only because he still has the occasional accident. He'll go like a week with no accidents and I cheer and throw a party over the fact that he's fiiinally potty-trained...and then I'll find a wet spot on the rug. :roll: 
Carl has never (knock on wood) chewed on anything he shouldn't though. My old dog used to chew on shoes and books. Carl leaves everything alone.  
I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Good luck! I love having more than one chi. Mine are 1 year, 7 months, and 9 weeks old :wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Those are great age gaps! First I thought maybe three months was too close...but it's not like I'm getting the puppy at 8 weeks and Carl is only 5 months!! It helps that they're older. 
IF (no, when!) I get the new puppy, I'll have to go around the house with a black light and Nature's Miracle odor/stain remover to get up every single trace of pee!

Is it easy to switch over from a litter box to puppy pads? I would love to train Carl to use a litter box but he's just too big.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't think that three months is too close. I think it would be a good age differece especially since Carl is an older puppy. It's not like he's only 3 months old!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I hope the breeder sends me pics soon...she said she would try to get some on the computer soon.
I have to decide before Thursday though!! I want the pick of the three! :lol: 
Ideally I would like to go to her house and interact with all three, see whose personality with best fit in with our family. 
What am I looking for, as far as personality? Not shy and timid, not hyper and crazy...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think that the one that comes up to you and interacts with you first. When my fiancee & I first spotted him & his two brothers we knew instantly that Diesel would be our baby! He was just carefree and funny. He explored his surroundings but was also interested in us as well.  

I think you'll know when you've found the right one. Just don't go strictly on looks.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

People on another forum I belong to are SO against me getting another puppy, it's making me sad. So I'm ditching that forum for a while and staying here, cuz you guys make me feel better, lol.
I think it's hard for them to understand, because they don't have chis. And chis are different than your average dog! :wink: 
They all have big dogs and they're like "Well my new puppy learned to chew on the couch and pee all over because my older dog did..."
The only "bad" behavior Carl has is when he barks when he's not getting enough attention. And when he gets mouthy occasionally. 
They're saying stuff like "Twice the vet bills, twice the training, twice the cost of food..."

Of course, they said stuff like this before I got Carl too. And I still got Carl.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't see it as twice the cost of food because my boys eat the same so it just goes a little bit faster. Buy a big bag and you won't notice. If they have big dogs, they definitely don't understand. 

Of course we are going to support your decision, we all want a Chi farm of our own! :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Quick question: Carl is a sturdy 12 lbs, but I would still be able to leave him with the 3 lb puppy, right? (The pup will be like 4-5 lbs full grown so is still very small now)
Because that's a 9 lb difference, which is a rather big difference considering they are small dogs. Carl's small but new puppy is tiny. Obviously I wouldn't leave them alone unsupervised until they are getting along with no problems.

I'll keep you posted if we end up getting puppy...*fingers crossed*


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

when we got peanut we wanted him to play with my bf's brothers pug cross (shes so hyper) hes was only about 2llbs and it just couldn't happen, but then he filled out abit and got to 3llb or just over and they were fine to play with each other, i still like to keep my eye on them(and hes 5llbs now) though because she is just really hyper and plays rough. but she must weigh more than carl too!
bigger dogs no when too back off i think with a little puppy. i say go for it


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so excited, Katie, and now I am in suspense :lol: 

I leave Madison, Rylie, and Roxi together. Madison weighs 6lbs... and he does just fine with 3lb Rylie and 2.5lbs Roxi. When I first brought Rylie home, Madison weighed about 5lbs and Rylie weighed 21oz :shock: He was actually gentle with her, and they got along great! I can't see any reason not to leave 12lb Carl with a 3lb chi. They are both small dogs. My parents have a 4lb chi and a 10lb toy poodle, and they stay home alone together.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel is twice Guinness' size but he plays gentle with him. They aren't extremely gentle but I think Diesel knows his limits when playing with Guinness and he has never gotten too rough. If he does, Guinness would yelp or bite Diesel! 

Another good thing about having two dogs, not having to clean Diesel's ears!! :lol: Guinness is such a priss when it comes to grooming and always makes sure that Diesel's ears are ***** and span!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

There are puppies in the paper in Central Florida for $85 :shock: They are AKC registered too.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Chi puppies?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes:

CHIHUAHUA PUPPIES - AKC, 10 wks, M/F, $85. Moving, must sell fast. 407-620-7364


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh my goodness!! :roll: That is crazy!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know! I couldn't imagine selling puppies for so cheap. I wonder what is wrong with them? lol.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Seriously! And they are AKC registered. :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm tempted to call to ask what is wrong with them... because they are losing so much money to sell these puppies for so cheap!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

You should call them. I'm wondering what colors they have. :? I'm curious!!

Katie -- you MUST keep us updated. Have you heard any more from the breeder or from your Mom?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just called... the guy had a really thick accent, and I think he said they are gone.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

:lol: That's hilarious! :lol: 

I can imagine that they are gone with a price like that!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know! That is too crazy. Most of the puppies in our paper are in the $500-$700 price range... we also have some for $200-$300. There are way too many BYBs down here.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I emailed my brothers girlfriend to see what she thinks (she's more understanding than my bro lol), and she brought up things I didn't think of. She thinks it's a great idea of course, but here are some things she said:
_Right now i think carl wants to play a lot and wants a lot of attention. If he had a buddy i think that he would probably be less demanding for attention while you're away_
and
_Also, carl might not handle you leaving for school too well either if he is on his own because you are primarily the one who's taking care of him, if he had a buddy he might not take it as hard as well as the fact that youre mom and sister wont need to give them their attention as much._

I showed my mom that email and she's like "...Well how much are they? Are we talking like 7-800?!" and I'm like "No! $500! Which is great considering they come with registration and a lifetime guarantee against genetic diseases..." and she's like "That's still a lot for a DOG..." she grew up in Michigan where there's "Free Puppy" signs eeeverywhere. She thought Carl was a lot at $150, lol.

So it's a toss up right now. The problem is, it took her sooo long to convince her to get Carl. But I only have until Thursday!!! yikes!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Are you paying for the puppy, or is your mom?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I am. I paid for Carl too and I pay for all his food and vet bills. And toys (he has about a million :roll: )
The only thing my mom will pay for is if she picks up puppy pads on her way home from work, or if she decides to get him treats or bones  
I will continue to pay for Carl's food and everything while I'm away at college.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Just making sure, because I know that if my mom was the one paying for the puppy, it would be a lost cause to argue! You have a much better argument because you are paying for everything.

I really hope that you can get her! Carl neeeeeeds a friend :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm thinking that's what a lot of ours are. Daniel & I went to one breeders house and they weren't that great. Then I found Diesel online and fell in love. I live in TN... I'm sure there's a ton of ******* BYB's. :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I called a couple of newspaper ads a while back... and they were all BYBs. One of them told me that their "3lb 8 week old chis" would stay that size... :roll:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> I really hope that you can get her! Carl neeeeeeds a friend :wink:


Psst, it's a "him" I would be getting.
My mom still thinks I should ask my brother what he thinks. I say I should just surprise him with it and if he complains I'll say "what's done is done"  

Carl seriously does need a friend. He always wants someone to play with him. I was decorating cupcakes and he's crying and pawing at my leg so I would play with him :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Oops... weren't you going to get a girl?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

No, I originally wanted a girl, but she has three male 4-month olds available.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I read the post wrong, lol. 

Why does your mom want you to ask your brother first?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Cuz she's nuts.
Haha jk  
I think it's because he's still "part of the family" and she wants him to feel included on any family decisions. 
I told her that he always just immediately thinks things are a bad idea (unless he thinks of them)
I asked his girlfriend, and she was supportive. That's kind of like asking my brother...lol
But his gf agrees that he will say it's a horrible idea...here's what she said in her email lol:
_
I know exactly what you mean when you say jim will say its a horrible idea. I think that he doesnt really think about it too well and just jumps to the conclusion that its a bad idea. He does it a lot. (Dont tell him i'm saying this.) _

I'm making him sound like such a jerk. He really isn't. (Usually)


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Did you ever get pictures from the breeder?

Maybe your brother's girlfriends comments will persuade him in some way. Hopefully, if his decision is the final one. :?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I hope you get the puppy Katie. I also definitely think two dogs are better than one. I also think three dogs are better than two, but I think I am pushing it, LOL. :wink: Did the breeder send pictures yet? It sounds perfect for you and Carl. Please keep us updated, I think everyone is on pins and needles now. Also, maybe you can find the number of a local dog trainer and see what they recommends about a second pup. It may help to convince your mom more. Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I showed my mom what the breeder said today:
_It's actually easier with 2, as Chi's are sometimes a little needy. They love the company., especially if their "human" friends are busy. Take care._

I really hope this works out...
And no, she hasn't sent pictures yet. I asked her what colors they are. But I don't even care what they look like, really. I'd pick the pup for it's personality once I got there.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Katie -- I'm crossing my fingers & toes for you!! :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Well she emailed me back to tell me what colors they are!!
One black and tan tri, and two fawns!

I read this on a website  
_The other main thing you need to keep in mind when having more than one dog around the house is that you won't be as close to either dog as they will be to each other. If you're looking for a friend to cuddle up with, you may not get as affectionate as a dog, if you have two dogs in the house. _
Do you have any problems with your chis not being as affectionate since you got a new one?

Now I'm scared that Carl is too young to bring another puppy into the house...
I gotta stop doing research :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't have that problem AT ALL!!! Both of my boys *LOVE *me and always want to be near me. I find that now instead of one lap warmer, I have two!!  I also have two followers (or fans), two dogs constantly under my feet, two dogs in my face giving me licks, and two dogs laying in my lap wanting love. 

I think with two you just get twice of what you were getting with one!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

We have more than one dog and while they all love each other, they really all love ME (the bringer of food and all things good). So I don't think you'll have to worry about that. You'll still be top dog and they'll probably BOTH want to cuddle with you!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Okay thanks guys!! :wave: I'm just getting nervous because it's a big change I think.
Also, the websites I've been reading are never referring to chis. I think maybe chis are different. :wink: They keep talking about how the dog will form a pack with each other, bond more with each other and less with their human. 
:roll:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Going on color... which would you pick?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't know!! Because I really like the look of fawn chihuahuas, but all the black and tan tri chis on here are so cute...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I like both. Rylie is blue fawn, so I guess I'm gonna have to go with fawn :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm really fond of tri's so I would have to pick the tri. But, I still think you should meet them & see which one picks you!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree! I am sure that they are all adorable- I mean, they're chis


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Very true! It'll be hard enough coming home with just one! :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, at Rylie's breeder's house Ian picked up Rylie's brother, and he growled at him! So the decision was easy


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Ha ha!! Sounds like that decision was a quick one! :lol: 

It was a little hard with Diesel's litter because they were all so adorable but Diesel was just a funny little guy. And, he was the one that came up to us first and was the most interested in us. We did get him at 6 weeks though because I didn't know any better. And that's when the breeder said we could pick him up. :?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww, I really hate breeders like that! Madison's breeder was awful (but you already know that).


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow I read all the pages on this thread. 

You know what, sometimes its better to buy from a bad breeder I say... like that your insuring a puppy a good family instead of a bad one. If I were a millionaire I would buy them all and give them go good houses lol


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I already have one pup from a BYB, now I want one from a breeder


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think a lot of us learned from our first one. I know I did. :?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah i def learned too....but i still wouldnt trade rocky for the world :wink: katie you HAVE to show us the pics when the breeder sends them. of course i would pick the tri color to, if it was just based on color. but personality is important too! do you still have to ask your brother? :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I have learned from my first one as well. I wouldn't trade Madison for anything, though! That is why I went to a good breeder for Rylie


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Katie, we need an update!!  :wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

It's not looking good...  

Apparantly the brother was consulted today because I got a lovely text from him informing me that we will not be getting another dog. Still unsure as to why he gets the final say...

Don't worry, I'll be putting up a fight. I feel like time's running out though because tomorrow the breeder puts the ad in the paper. She said last time she did the pups were snatched up almost immediately.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't understand why this is your brother's decision- that is ridiculous! Does he have any pets?


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont see way your brother has the final say either?? But I still wish you luck on your fight.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

maybe because your mom knows he will say no, and then she doesnt have to :? :roll:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

ALL dogs, every last breed, statistics show their life is lengthened a great deal if they have the company of another dog..

your dogs will NOT form a pack, unless they are not well taken care of, not show attention etc. the common sense type of things..or sometimes if you buy two boys from the same litter they will form a pack actually against their owner, and could become a little rough..

but thats all i've ever heard of, if you are a common sense good pet owner, it shouldn't even be a worry!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm with Jessie. I just can't understand why your brother gets a final say when he doesn't live in the house, doesn't clean up after the dogs, and doesn't have to pay for any of their care & medical bills.

I hope you win your argument! :wink:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Well I guess he didn't get the final say exactly.
My mom just wanted his opinion, but she doesn't think it's a good idea for different reasons than him.
First she said that besides the $500 for the puppy (which she thinks is way too much, no matter how many times I explain the 'you get what you buy' and lifetime guarantee against diseases :roll: ) she said it would be hard bringing both of them on vacation with us- we travel to Michigan twice a year to visit my Grandma. Carl came with in the winter. He was 3 months old then  
Great excuse mom...
I think she's just under the impression that it's going to be twice the work. I said "Don't you think it would be nice for Carl to have a friend?" and she's like Well...yeah...
and I was talking about how he's going to be lonely and depressed when I go off to college...
I've been acting mopey and sad all day  
Not giving up until she says yes!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> Well I guess he didn't get the final say exactly.
> My mom just wanted his opinion, but she doesn't think it's a good idea for different reasons than him.
> First she said that besides the $500 for the puppy (which she thinks is way too much, no matter how many times I explain the 'you get what you buy' and lifetime guarantee against diseases :roll: ) she said it would be hard bringing both of them on vacation with us- we travel to Michigan twice a year to visit my Grandma. Carl came with in the winter. He was 3 months old then
> Great excuse mom...
> ...


Too bad you don't live near me - you could have Roxi!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Keep hope alive! :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so depressed right now. I feel terrible for Carl. We're so attached to each other- we go for walks every day, he sleeps with me, and he is soo excited to see me when I get home. He greets everyone else when they come home but not like he greets me.
And now I'm totally dreading going off to college. I don't want to leave my baby. I would feel a million times better if he had a friend. Then I wouldn't have to worry about him being lonely or not getting enough attention.
My mom just thinks it would be too much work to have another dog. And too much money. She said to me tonight "You knew you would have to leave him to go to college when you got him in October"
But I didn't know it would be like this. That he would be so attached to me. I feel like when I leave he won't get nearly enough attention. My mom said "Well you bugged me so much to get Carl that I finally gave in" and I said "I told you not to give in unless you wouldn't mind looking after him for me. And when I was saying how it wouldn't work, you would have to watch him for 2 years and that wouldn't be fair to you, YOU were the once convincing ME that it would work out!"
I wish she could just understand that it would be easier on her if I got my poor Carl a friend. Can you imagine how hard it's going to be for him when I go to college?


edit: The really annoying part is, I bet if the puppy was like $100 she would reconsider. I should tell her they reduced the price and it's down to $250 :wink: I lied about how much Carl cost lol!


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

If you're the one paying for him, why does it matter that he's $500? That's what each of mine cost. BTW, everyone is right about having two. I totally agree! I was scared to get Roxy, but I def. made the right decision! Good luck with your mom, that really sucks.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i think your mom is contradicting herself, instead of making all these excuses she just needs to say i dont want another dog because i just dont want one..

would you be providing money for their food??
& how often would you be able to visit them after you went away to college??

just wondering bc, if you are paying for the food, thats one lesss thing she has to worry about!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry Katie!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

lalaNlucky said:


> would you be providing money for their food??
> & how often would you be able to visit them after you went away to college??
> 
> just wondering bc, if you are paying for the food, thats one lesss thing she has to worry about!


I pay for everything. Vet bills, food, toys...and I will continue to do so when even when I'm in college. I would be able to visit like twice a month, but then the entire month of December I'll be home, plus a week for spring break, plus the entire summer. And when I come home on weekends I would make sure to stock up on food, puppy pads, bones, etc. so that she never has to run out to the store and make an extra trip. I do all the shopping now anyways for him.
Not as often as I'd like to see my little buddy, but that's part of the reason I want a friend for him. So he's not as lonely.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Come drive to Florida, and you can have Roxi :lol:. I'm working on trying to find her a home still.

That sucks how your mom won't let you get another chi even though you pay for everything. I was surprised that my parents didn't care when I told them that I had 2 chis... I pay for everything as well for them, but then again, I don't live at home so they kinda can't say anything... 

I've found it easier to take care of 2 rather than 1. Besides the vet bills (after the first year it is cheaper as well), the expense isn't much more at all.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> I've found it easier to take care of 2 rather than 1. Besides the vet bills (after the first year it is cheaper as well), the expense isn't much more at all.


Can you elaborate on the "easier to take care of 2 rather than 1" so I can quote you to my mom? lol

Plus this guy's had all his puppy shots. All he would need is to be neutered (which is fairly inexpensive at my vet's office) and then the yearly shot. :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

When there was just Madison, he was VERY clingy... he followed me everywhere and whined when I couldn't play with him. He would get into more trouble as well.

When we got Rylie, they entertained each other. When I leave to go somewhere now, neither one of them whine. They also play with each other, so when I can't play with them they are still entertained. 

Tell your mom that the puppy was like $200 :lol: Unless, of course, she knows how much money you have (because she will wonder where the $300 went). I'm not condoning lying, though :wink:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

if you are paying for all the food, and all she has to do is look over them to make sure they aren't chewing on things they shouldn't/ are getting their food..i dont think its fair of her to say no..
I mean you are going to college, you are doing something good, you seem to be on the right path and i don't think its fair that she penalizes you for it.

these are dogs that you are going to be able to have with you when you go out on your own and get your own house or whatever after college..and i don't think its fair of her to hold ya back from that, or Carl either!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

You're my hero!! lol I must say I agree with you :wink: 

And Jessie, thank you soo much for that- saying Madison used to be very clingy and everything. Carl is very clingy. He constantly wants attention. So I showed that to my mom (without scrolling down to the part about the "price change" :wink: ) and she's like "Yeah...I understand that..." and then she said "but it's still a lot of money..." and I said "Well think about it this way. Carl was $150 (sort of...) but I still had to pay for all his puppy shots. This dog has his puppy shots already...so it evens out..." and she's like "So he wouldn't have to go to the vet until next year?" and I'm like "Er...except for getting neutered"
Then she said "Sigh, now I wonder if we should've even gotten Carl!" I told her not to say that because I love Carl and he really helped me "cope" and make me feel better because I got him a few months after my dad passed away. :love5:

At Target I went into the pet aisle and picked out matching red polo shirts- one in Carl's size and one in x-small :wink: but I put them back.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Has she given in, any? 

What if we find you a cheaper one?! :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

You could always go to a low cost vet for the neuter... I'm pretty sure that it is only between $30-50 for the surgery!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That's right!! Jessie & I will find a way around this!!  

Do you think now she's stuck on the price? Do you think she'd let you get it if it was cheaper than $500?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> You could always go to a low cost vet for the neuter... I'm pretty sure that it is only between $30-50 for the surgery!


Whoa, where are those??

I honestly have no idea if she's any closer to saying yes. One minute she'll ask questions about how often it would have to go to the vet, etc. and then next she'll say just flat out say no. :roll: 

And I know a cheaper chi is a possibility, but doesn't this one sound perfect? I love the fact that it's 4 months old and almost potty trained. And it's litter box trained- I can't imagine it would be easy to find a chi around here trained to go potty inside!
And the vet that it's had all it's puppy shots...lifetime guarantee against diseases....good genes...*sigh*


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Look up your local SPCA or humane society. Also, do a search for "Low cost vet clinic." They have them all over the country  

It's worth a shot, right?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

And they're just as safe as normal vets? I'd be nervous especially about getting a little 4 lb chi neutered. But then again I'm paranoid like that :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They neuter/spay every dog that comes into the SPCA :wink:. They are real vets. The SPCA does lowcost spays/neuters in order to cut down on people breeding their pets. A lot of people are in the mind set of "well, to fix my dog it will be $200 so I'm not gonna bother" and then their pets have babies, and they end up at the SPCA. Everything is completely safe and sanitary. I have never had a pet fixed there, but I know it is fine.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Great, thanks for the advice!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hopefully that will help with your argument!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks! I just told my mom


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Hopefully that will help!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

And... 

you can't leave us in suspense!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

And...she was just shocked because I was like "Man I could've gotten Carl neutered for $30-50!!" and I told her about low cost neuters because they don't want BYB's, etc. :wink: 

So hopefully that helps!! I can't tell you how many comments I made at dinner, haha. Like I would look at Carl and be like "I know you're lonely buddy, I'm sorry" or I would be talking about something sad and say "Yeah that makes me sad. Actually, you know who's sad? Carl, because he wants a friend..."

Haha I'm such a nerd.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Did the puppies get put in the paper yet? I hope your mom caves in!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I would have done the same thing. You should really start crying, it helped for me!! ha ha!! :lol: I'm just kidding but it did help!!  

She sounds like one tough cookie if she hasn't cracked yet.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I told Ian that Rylie was a once in a lifetime opportunity, and we had to seize it! lol. It worked


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Ha ha! The things we say to get what we want! :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't worry, I cried all day yesterday, lol. 
At the same time, I don't want her to just "give in" and be like "FINE you can get one!!" I want her to be okay with it. After all, she does have to watch them for two years.
I showed her a website for a low cost neuter and she was like "Well Carl's already neutered" and I'm like "You know who it would be for..."

She says she's tired of me wanting more and more animals. Because when I was little I used to bug my mom all the time for new pets. And what I really wanted was a dog. Since she wouldn't let me have one I would get new pets to "fill the void". So I currently have two geckos, an ancient hamster, and three rats that I rescued from terrible conditions. I told my mom I would rehome the rescue rats. The geckos are the easiest pets in the world. But I was trying to make a deal that if I found a home for the rescue rats I could get the pup. I don't have enough attention to devote to the rats with Carl anyways.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Will you be taking the geckos with you?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

No, but when my brother suggested I rehome all the pets (except Carl) before I go to college, my mom said "Not the geckos! They're so easy!" Because all you do is make sure they have water in their dish, and throw in some worms a few times a week. Super low maintenance. They're like fish, only easier because you don't have to change the water!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh okay, I was thinking maybe she was holding back because she didn't want to have to take care of Carl, the geckos, and a new dog but if she doesn't mind the geckos then I don't see the problem. 

Ugh, get your Mom on the computer so we can persuade her! :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

lol I should give her email address to you guys...haha jk she would NOT appreciate that one!!

It wouldn't be such a big deal because I could always get Carl a friend when I have my own place, but he'll be THREE by then. I really want to get him a friend now, so that they can bond easier and become inseperable!! Plus it'll be easier on him (and my mom) when I go to college, if he has a friend.
I don't even know why she's so caught up on the money thing. We're not like rich but we certainly aren't poor...
Maybe she's freaking out because we're re-doing the kitchen and getting new gutters...plus she bought me a new car in December...
Hey she almost spent $3000 on gutters but then found some for $1500 and cancelled the other gutters! I should tell her that with the money we saved from the gutters we could get the dog...lol
I'll be like "Mom, you almost spent $3000 dollars on pieces of metal...how can you be upset about $500 for a dog that I'M paying for...?"


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My parents are the same way... they will spend money redoing things in our house... but I told her both of my dogs were "adopted." lol.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

You can promise your Mom that you want ask for another pet as long as you live under her roof. :wink:


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Dec 14, 2005)

What a cute little baby! I would be so tempted!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I hope you get the puppy Katie!! :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

LoveMyDogs said:


> What a cute little baby! I would be so tempted!!


Did you post a picture that I missed? :?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

In the beginning I posted a pic of one of the puppies she's had in the past. 

I'm still trying guys.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Help your mom out for the week with chores and stuff, and suck up! lol. Try to make a deal with your brother- maybe if you do something really nice for him, he will try to convince your mom that a dog would be a good idea. Tell him that you will send him like $20 a week while you're in school, or something like that!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> In the beginning I posted a pic of one of the puppies she's had in the past.
> 
> I'm still trying guys.


Oh okay, I thought you had posted one of the dogs for sale.

Have you talked to the breeder to see if these pups are still available? It would stink to still be trying and they are all gone. Good luck Katie. :wink:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I emailed the breeder today, I'll let you know as soon as I get a reply!! I didn't notice an ad in the paper though on Thursday when she said she was going to put it in... :?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

The breeder hasn't emailed me back re: whether she still has the pups or not, so I guess I'll have to call her!!

Still trying...


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Let us know what she says... I'm curious!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am curious as well! I can't believe how long this thread has gotten :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I know, lol


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She still hasn't emailed you back?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

No :evil: 
I guess I'll call...I feel weird calling just to see if they're available. Oh well.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd try giving her a call. I am the same exact way- I always send emails because I hate making phone calls.

Have you talked more to your mom about it?


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah I talked to my mom about it a lot last night. Er, cried to her about it, lol. I was soo dramatic! :lol: 

The poor breeder is probably sick of me. I realized I got 4 emails from her in 2 days. In her last email she's like "Call for further info, thanks!"


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you think your mom will say yes? Crying definately helps- I know it works with Ian :lol: 

Argh, there is a breeder down here who has 2 retired stud dogs who are perfect to the breed standard- one is 4lbs and the other is 4lbs. They are both neutered- one is like 3 yrs old, and the other one is 1 yr old. They are $200 a piece. Amazing prices.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I called and just got the answer machine  

(I didn't leave a message)


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Good luck! If she hasn't placed them in the paper yet, she probably still has them.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm the same way about calling but you get the information faster than having to wait! :? 

What'd your Mom say? I agree, crying gets them every time! :lol:


----------

